# 32oz Anchor Hocking Drinking Jar Identification



## CollectiblesUnlimitd (Feb 23, 2014)

I am trying to find more information on some 32oz mason drinking jars.  I think the pattern on them is the "Country Hearth" pattern.  Although their box is marked "Golden Harvest".  The bottoms of the jars are marked with the mirrored "G" anchor symbol by Anchor Hocking (1987-present) & they are marked with a "C" inside of a circle.  I believe the "C" hallmark is the Chattanooga Glass Company which was purchased by Anchor Hocking around 1987.  From what I understand the plant closed in 1989.  Why are both hallmarks on the jars?  Is it safe to say that they were made between 1987 & 1989?  I am by no means an expert & found the information given here googling.  [attachment=IMG_9983.JPG] [attachment=IMG_9981.JPG] [attachment=IMG_9997.JPG]


----------

